# fake or real miley cyrus ?



## moppen (10 Jan. 2014)

wußte nicht wohin 

ist das ein fake oder echt von miley cyrus

*Bild gelöscht*


----------



## Claudia (10 Jan. 2014)

das Bild soll laut google für 

*Maxim hot 100* enstanden sein und ist somit hier verboten


----------



## Lumo (10 Jan. 2014)

Aber ja, ist echt.


----------

